# Phal. cornu-cervi f. chattaladae 'Monster'



## rdlsreno (Aug 14, 2012)

My plant got 91 points. It has 10 flowers and four buds on three infls. NS 3.5 x 5.1 cm, DSW 1.1 LSW 1.2 and PW .7. One inflorescence has 6 flowers and 2 buds and the rest has two each and a bud. The plant is growing in a 3" pot in pure NZ moss (in the picture it is in a 5" ceramic pot.).


Ramon  

Phal. cornu-cervi f. chattaladae 'Monster' FCC






The whole plant


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations Ramon !!!! Great looking blooms and plant !!!! Bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2012)

My goodness, it almost looks artificial. The blooms are
perfect and wonderfully dark. Congratulations Ramon!


----------



## cattmad (Aug 15, 2012)

congratulations, FCC's dont come around very often.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2012)

That is an awesome plant. FCC - congratulations!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 15, 2012)

Great flower and growing. Congrats again Ramon.


Peter Lin


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2012)

congrats and nice flowers. it's a little surprising to me from what i've seen of judging in the east, that it got an fcc instead of a cce. also just surprised that it didn't get a cultural award at all! usually flowers like cornu cervis (phals) that don't have full round flowers no matter how nice for the species, don't get flower awards that high but would get cultural awards probably plus an am. don't get me wrong, i'm happy to see a species get a high award for an excellent version of what that species can be in it's own right  just that i haven't seen it happen often (fcc wise at least)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2012)

Flowers have great substance and color, also the arrangement around the plant is good, congrats! He probably found it under a table also! oke:


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 15, 2012)

Stunning blooms! Great color.


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2012)

looks like an FCC to me...truly droolworthy...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow that is gorgeous! Congrats, Ramon. The flowers are beautifully presented.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome:clap::drool::clap:

color+form+size=91pts!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooooh that's dark! And look at that stance!!!
Amazing job Ramon! Well deserved recognition!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 16, 2012)

Now that is dark. The best example of that species I have seen. Grown to perfection. Your award is well deserved, congratulations!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Ramon!!! :clap:!! Amazing plant and blooms!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2012)

A WOWser for sure! CONGRATS! Great job!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 17, 2012)

Fabulous, Ramon! What a stunning plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2012)

Stunning indeed! I'm no judge, but I think it deserves some kind of award. Congrats.


----------



## Candace (Aug 17, 2012)

I got to sit through judging of this one and it was and is, jaw dropping. Congrats.


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats!
Photo looks great also.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Ramon, 

Congratulations! that is a stunning plant and flowers. The photo reflects the quality of the award....well done.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

Ramon


----------



## eaborne (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Joseph (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats and a very deserving award.
Just curious to find out the difference between this and the red form.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2012)

Joseph said:


> Congrats and a very deserving award.
> Just curious to find out the difference between this and the red form.



The so called "Red form" is given to any almost solid to solid red colored Phal. cornu-cervi. This includes, f. chattaladae, f. saguinea also known as var. rubescens, f. thalebanii (no yellow backgrownd color but just white base color) or just heavily marked Phal. cornu-cervi. Unfortunately, sellers use this generic term to sell their plants. See below some or the forms but I don't have a picture of f. thalebanii but here is a link http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/phalthalebanii.jpg. I hope this helps.

Ramon

Phal. cornu-cervi f. saguinea 'Red Devil' AM






Phal. cornu-cervi almost solid


----------



## Joseph (Aug 22, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> The so called "Red form" is given to any almost solid to solid red colored Phal. cornu-cervi. This includes, f. chattaladae, f. saguinea also known as var. rubescens, f. thalebanii (no yellow backgrownd color but just white base color) or just heavily marked Phal. cornu-cervi. Unfortunately, sellers use this generic term to sell their plants. See below some or the forms but I don't have a picture of f. thalebanii but here is a link http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/phalthalebanii.jpg. I hope this helps.
> 
> Ramon
> 
> ...


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats on the award... Now to clone it and send some over here..


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 23, 2012)

neat


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 6, 2012)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2012)

'Red Devil' is stunning!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 8, 2012)

Perfect looking flowers.


----------



## LWP (Jan 24, 2013)

*Worthy Award ... best I've seen*

Now its time for insurance. Send a stem to a lab to be cloned. Then self it. Otherwise if it gets diseased or your power goes out during a storm and it could quickly become another of Orchidom's many extinct foot notes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!! (an aspiring phal collector)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2013)

I looked at the flowers again, and the color really is amazing; deep burgandy/raspberry


----------



## LWP (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is a website that will provide back ground on the 'Chattaladae' clone of cornu-cervi ... Dr. Grove who named this clone presents the background that many will find of great interest.

http://63.249.73.13/index.html

LWP


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2013)

Lots of fun info.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2013)

LWP said:


> Here is a website that will provide back ground on the 'Chattaladae' clone of cornu-cervi ... Dr. Grove who named this clone presents the background that many will find of great interest.
> 
> http://63.249.73.13/index.html
> 
> LWP



Interesting, but I'd sure like to see comparison photos between this form and other "reds".


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm interested in how it's grown. I have great success with Phals. with the
exception of this one. I'm growing it mounted on cork with NZ sphagnum
padding and it's been hanging on for two years and has done nothing at all...not even dying. The plant has me quite puzzled.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 4, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm interested in how it's grown. I have great success with Phals. with the
> exception of this one. I'm growing it mounted on cork with NZ sphagnum
> padding and it's been hanging on for two years and has done nothing at all...not even dying. The plant has me quite puzzled.



I grow it under high light as for Cattleya in warm conditions in a pot with mostly lava and some moss.


Paphman910


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm interested in how it's grown. I have great success with Phals. with the
> exception of this one. I'm growing it mounted on cork with NZ sphagnum
> padding and it's been hanging on for two years and has done nothing at all...not even dying. The plant has me quite puzzled.



someone snuck you a plastic plant when you weren't looking 


I had heard from some, that cornu-cervi could be grown in semi-hydro. I think I tried one which didn't work. They do like to be warm, so being wet and not warm in my conditions was likely the problem. They do better for me when they can get wet, then dry a bit. Again, maybe cooler than others have. I have one that was purchased from orchid art as phal pantherian that ended up being a nice cornu-cervi, that grows along. I had a cornu-cervi from oak hill that was very nice, but the plant looked 'thicker', and hardly would grow for me; it was suggested that it was tetraploid and sometimes I don't have luck with tetraploid plants for whatever reason.... it's failure to move, like your plant, baffled me so it entered an auction. My alba cornu-cervi grows along, flowers more than most of my other phals and certainly the other cornu-cervi(s)


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2013)

If someone snuck me a plastic plant, that someone should have at least
stuck a bloom or two on it...damn!

Paphman910, I'd say my conditions match your conditions fairly well...high
light, sphag. and a bit on the coolish side down to about 60F, excellent
drainage. Perhaps I should pot it in sphag. in a clay orchid pot and see
if the plant improves.


----------

